# More Hamilton Gold



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Back at work after a week off... I hate it









But I did manage to take a few photos last week. Here is a 1957 Hamilton Titan. The Titan was the "poor mans" Hamilton Van Horn. The case styles are the same but whereas the Van Horn has a 14K solid gold case (original cost: $175), the Titan only has a 10K gold filled one (original cost: $89).

There is some dial discoloration towards the bottom in this example but I can live with that. It has the infamous 500 movement but this one is working fine. Fairly large for the period at 36mm diameter.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

another nice one paul







,did you bid/win on the on the other one i found on ebay the other day? cant rem the model but it was square with the crown at 4 and had square lines on the dial.

*just found the thread , it was a hamilton victor 1st edition.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> another nice one paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did...and I won









...I was going to keep it a secret until the watch had arrived and I'd had time to clean it up and photograph it. But you have blown my cover.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > another nice one paul
> ...


sorry paul







,look forward to seeing the photos, its a great looking watch.


----------

